# Residential driveway clearing descisions



## Jim_M (Dec 11, 2003)

I need to clear my driveway. It's about 100 feet long, with a two car parking pad at the end. It's bordered the full length on one side by the neighbors shrubs, the house on the other side for about 50 feet, and has a shed at the very back. The shrub side has about three to four feet of grass that I can use to pile some of the snow on, but cannot blow into it as the shrubbery will break. I also cannot pile snow to the rear due to the shed.

I'm pondering the best piece/s of equipment to use to clear this drive. Shoveling is out due to a back condition.

I've considered blowers, a plow for my F250, a tractor mounted plow, and an ATV mounted plow. Each has their pros and cons. At the present time I'm leaning toward a tractor plow, but it would only be used in the winter as I use a push type mower on my relatively small lawn.


----------



## greatGMC (Dec 12, 2003)

*here you go.*

My neighbor uses a snowsport. Works really well, great design, quick/light it's perfect for driveways and such. He can go right onto the grass with it because the cutting edge is stiff rubber, doesn't gouge.

Really affordable too, unlike the big names in plows.
www.mysnowsport.com

It's an option.

-T


----------



## Jim_M (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks. I wonder how well that would work with not being able to simply push the snow out into the street or back into the shed. Any thoughts?


----------



## muddy00 (Dec 13, 2003)

Check out snowman plows, I just ordered mine today, should be able to angle the snow off to the side without any damade.
Reasonable price and After speaking to Ed at the Company, Great help and seem like they will stand behind the prooduct, I just can;t wait to see how good it works.


----------



## theboogers (Oct 18, 2003)

i live in ellicott city also. call me at 410-646-5000 in the morning before noon. what kind of tractor do you have. steve h


----------



## greatGMC (Dec 12, 2003)

I know you can get an angle for that snowsport, if that helps. 

I don't know if I understand you question completley but to clear the driveway he has his truck in the garage, hooks on the plow and plows out. 
It doesn't back drag, so you would have to do it that way.


----------



## Jim_M (Dec 11, 2003)

Sorry Steve, just got the message. I do NOT have a tractor at this point. I have nothing, hence the reason for the question.

greatGMC, thanks for the info. My issue is that I cannot clear the drive to the front or the back, but I must pile the snow to the sides. Without and angle a plow is next to useless. Knowing that it can angle is a great help. Thanks.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Jim,

I think my lot layout is similar to yours. (150ft drive, house on the right - halfway up, then 2-car garage at top of drive) I push the snow onto the lawn between the house and garage. Do you have any lawn between your back door and your shed?

Jeff Pierce


----------



## ford250LDMaster (Dec 3, 2003)

best thing i found for my father.

20 Hp single stage blower


----------



## Jim_M (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. I'm leaning toward a thrower, but I like that tractor mounted thrower! (lazy) 

I might be able to push to the lawn out back. Not being familiar with plowing, I'm not sure how easy it would be to "turn" the snow without loosing the whole load. Swallowing a ~$3500 investment is hard to do. I could send that money to one of the fine members here and get many years of service for that amount.....ooooorrrrrrrr I could mount the plow and search for sub work... Decisions. Decisions.


----------



## ford250LDMaster (Dec 3, 2003)

get a tractor for your yard.look at it this way a tractor you use year round.larger lawn tractors like the johndeere 455 has optional 4 wheel steer a front bucket and a company called kiwik makes a backhoe for it that digs down 7 ft and up to 12 inches wide

forgot mower decks go from 54 to 60 inches on that unit.you can buy a bagging system for it to like the cyclone rake.

so you can mow your lawn,pickup your spring and fall leaves.dig trenches with it if you wanted and take care of the snow in the winter


----------

